# Overnighting at National Trust



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We visited Stourhead, in Wiltshire, on Tuesday 31 May (half-term holiday). Arrived lunchtime - car park and overflow car park were very busy. 3 units were pitched on the adjacent CL. Having read about the possibility of staying overnight in the car park, we inquired at reception. 

The manager straight away asked if we were members of the Caravan Club, we responded that we were not, but we were members of the National Trust and the Camping and Caravanning Club. Also, that we would be very happy to stay overnight in the overflow carpark (grass), rather than the CL. She said that would be fine and the charge for NT members was £6. We were delighted and had a lovely spot with just one other van (Germans) for company overnight. In the morning we were able to use the CDP at the CL.

As it happened, there were 2 places available on the CL that evening, but I've no idea if we could have secured a pitch as non-CC members - we didn't require a hook-up and preferred the overflow carpark in any case. 

My question is - have MHF members secured permission to stopover at other National Trust properties and if so, which ones?

Many thanks!

Above review also submitted for the Stourhead entry on the Campsite database.


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

We've stayed at the CL several times (once bogging in trying to fill up at the poorly sited (for M/H's in winter) water tap and getting pulled out by a NT pickup!). 

Great CL but you do have to be CC members to use it, normally £10 a night but if also NT members £8. Advance booking required and the "warden" who lives in the cottages on the right of the approach road always asks for a CC card when collecting the loot!

Noel.


----------



## mickyloo (May 1, 2005)

Useful info as Stourhead is on our must do list so will check out the CL. 

We just left Lacock this morning after a great couple of days visiting the village and the Abbey plus Fox Talbot Museum (both NT). We stayed at a privately owned site about 10 mins walk from the village called Picadilly Caravan Park. Nice site. Last week we did Houghton Mill and stayed on the CC site next door. 

It would be useful to see a list of CC/NT joint ventures but cannot find one. Anyone help?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We were the Bessacarr E530 on the CL on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday night. I think there had been a no-show on the Thursday as there were places empty.

A Scottish couple overnighted on the CL on Friday. They are NT Scotland members but their card was not accepted and they were charged non-member rate ! The Dutch couple in the overflow area were accepted and charged £6. There are EHU's that can be used if you are happy to pitch close to the CL area- they are on the back of the EHUs used by the CL users and they cost £2 per night extra.

Noel: the price has gone up; we were charged £10 (NT/CC rate) and non-NT members were £12. Still worth it and being able to visit the park and gardens very early or late is worth the fee alone. The toilet block beside the restaurant is open all night in season.

I've written to the NT to ask if they would look into the possibility of making more car parks MH overnighting friendly or even inviting the clubs in to open a CL/CS. No answer yet though I wrote ages ago.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> We were the Bessacarr E530 on the CL on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday night. I think there had been a no-show on the Thursday as there were places empty.
> 
> A Scottish couple overnighted on the CL on Friday. They are NT Scotland members but their card was not accepted and they were charged non-member rate ! The Dutch couple in the overflow area were accepted and charged £6. There are EHU's that can be used if you are happy to pitch close to the CL area- they are on the back of the EHUs used by the CL users and they cost £2 per night extra.
> 
> ...


Ah, guess we missed you by an hour or two - left Stourhead car park at around 10am last Wednesday, presumably before you arrived.

All in all a great destination.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

mickyloo said:


> It would be useful to see a list of CC/NT joint ventures but cannot find one. Anyone help?


*

You could have a look at the link on this page and check out the search facility:

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-holidays/w-camp.htm

Some of the sites are for tents only, or for Scouts, Guides and / or schools only.*


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anybody else secured permission from the National Trust for stopping-over in their car parks, and if so where?


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Strange coincidence, we were one of the units on the CL on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. We were the only ones in a caravan with a, I hope well behaved, dog. When I booked in I noticed there appeared to be no other vacancies but there was space most of the week, no shows I suppose. I was very envious of the motorhomers who just appeared to arrive and depart on a whim. Roll on retirement and the possibility of a change.
I must agree about the peace of the estate out of hours. We thouroughly enjoyed the evening wandering.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brynric said:


> Strange coincidence, we were one of the units on the CL on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.


I think you must have been opposite to us- ? We were backing on to the restaurant hedge and in the centre of the 3 pitches. I think we have a photo of your outfit, taken to show the site in case it was not already in the MHF database.

Mike: Not NT but in the grounds of stately homes; have you visited the campsites at Blenheim ( Bladon Chains), Longleat, Chatsworth, Sandringham etc ?

G


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

A belated hello, though I seem to remember we all waved as we left.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm a bit miffed now  . I tried to book into the CL at Stourhead at Easter but they were full :roll: . If they'd suggested we could stop in the car park I'd have jumped at it.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

brynric said:


> Strange coincidence, we were one of the units on the CL on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. We were the only ones in a caravan with a, I hope well behaved, dog. When I booked in I noticed there appeared to be no other vacancies but there was space most of the week, no shows I suppose. I was very envious of the motorhomers who just appeared to arrive and depart on a whim. Roll on retirement and the possibility of a change.
> I must agree about the peace of the estate out of hours. We thouroughly enjoyed the evening wandering.


Hello! Yes, that is a coincidence. We spotted your outfit on the CL.

We used to have a caravan, but now retired love the freedom of the motorhome. And many of the NT sites offer very attractive sites to park up and enjoy the scenery during the day time. We usually stop in the quietest area (or better still, overflow parking) furthest from the entrance to the NT property. Frequently able to get a spot completely to ourselves.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> brynric said:
> 
> 
> > Mike: Not NT but in the grounds of stately homes; have you visited the campsites at Blenheim ( Bladon Chains), Longleat, Chatsworth, Sandringham etc ?
> ...


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

cleo said:


> I'm a bit miffed now  . I tried to book into the CL at Stourhead at Easter but they were full :roll: . If they'd suggested we could stop in the car park I'd have jumped at it.


Sorry to hear about your disappointment. For some reason, I don't think the NT at Stourhead 'advertise' the option of the car park. I reckon you need to be in the know, and ask. No doubt there's a perfectly sound reason, but I won't speculate.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> [
> 
> We haven't tried those, so yes, well worth investigating. Much appreciated!


If you go to the Longleat one- and it's great as you have after hours access to the whole park and gardens- then it is worth cashing in Tesco vouchers for a Longleat passport. At Blenheim you can exchange your one day ticket for a years pass at no extra charge- and, as a bonus you get a plastic card with your photo- one of the best I've ever had taken !

Clumber Park- a NT property and park- has a very good Caravan Club site (or a Camping and Caravanning club site -can't remember which). It's worth taking your bike there as it is wonderful for cycling. The NT even maintain a bike repair, hire and sales shop in the park.

G


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I know one in Wiltshire where you definately can't stay over night and that is the Avebury NT carpark. They used to allow campers and motorhomes but the residents in the village actually took legal preceedings against the NT  Now they have height barriers which they can put across at night. The reason being is that they don't have an overnight camping permit or license. 
Parking during the day is ok, but if you go there around the summer solstice you will not be allowed to park as they put the barriers up to stop the new age travellers moving in en mass. 

Tina


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

mikebeaches said:


> cleo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit miffed now  . I tried to book into the CL at Stourhead at Easter but they were full :roll: . If they'd suggested we could stop in the car park I'd have jumped at it.
> ...


I can understand that. But I did explain to the lady on the phone that we were going to be doing the fun run in the grounds.


----------

